# service button



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

the dash board has service soon light on the engine has been serviced but we dont know how to reset the button anybody has any ideas


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

redwell said:


> the dash board has service soon light on the engine has been serviced but we dont know how to reset the button anybody has any ideas


As far as I am aware, there is no actual reset button......certainly not on the Chevy P30/P32.
The only way the check light will go out is either
a/ the fault is cured by such means as replacement of faulty parts. In which case, the next time the ignition is turned on, the "brain" will register the new part and cancell the "check" light.
or
b/ I THINK (and I stress THINK), that there is the ability to cancell the check light using the Tech 2 diagnostics kit.

For a definitive answer, talk to Dave or Ivan at West Midland American Vehicles 01902 798840


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*service engine soon light*

Hi,
the service engine soon light does not mean that the engine needs servicing, it is the american way of saying that the computer has detected a fault that may effect the exhaust emissions. In europe its called a mil lamp(malfunction indicator lamp). If the light has only been on since the service you should take it back to whoever serviced it. You need the correct computer gear to turn the light off, from memory you have a ford chassis, is it a V10 or V8 460?
You should not really run with the light on for too long as the computer will have gone into limp home mode and you may be using a lot more fuel than normal!Or have a misfire. Does the light come on when you turn the ignition on and then go out when the engine starts? if so that is the way it is supposed to be (just a light check sequence) OR does the light come on with the ignition and STAY on when the engine is running, if so you have a definate fault. If you are unsure please ring me on 07738 669938 and I will talk you through it, there may be nothing wrong.
Regards Dunc.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: service engine soon light*

Dunc,

You have a PM.

Dougie.


----------

